# What's the biggest bar you should run on a Stihl 660 Mag?



## redle144 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stihl says you can run up to a 36 inch bar on the 660, but will it run out of balls? Biggest trees I'll cut is about 3 foot diameter.


----------



## timberwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Next step up in bar is a pretty big jump so if you can get by with 36 then that is likely the ticket. It will pull more if you had to esp with muffler mod and sharp skip tooth chain with 7 pin drive gear.


----------



## dieselcutter (Feb 1, 2010)

You can run anything on it. I know guys out west that'll run 5-6ft bars if necessary. I don't know why stihl says that. Past 24" or so skip tooth is good.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 1, 2010)

redle144 said:


> Stihl says you can run up to a 36 inch bar on the 660, but will it run out of balls? Biggest trees I'll cut is about 3 foot diameter.



Mine is woods ported with a muff mod and 8 pin sprocket. It pulls a 36 inch with full chisel all the time. That's it's job.


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 1, 2010)

redle144 said:


> Stihl says you can run up to a 36 inch bar on the 660, but will it run out of balls? Biggest trees I'll cut is about 3 foot diameter.



http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS660.html recommends 16" to 36" as you stated. I would post this question on the Logger form, Chainsaw form, Milling form with the type of wood your looking to cut and the goal you wish to achieve. Someone will advise the best chain setup for the wood as well. 

Example for just cutting it up into pieces, a 25" bar would get the all around job done. Since you are looking to get into 36" total diameter. Including the dogs that should get you through the max diameter your look to achieve with extra. I would suggest a 28" bar with semi skip if your worried about it bogging out.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 1, 2010)

dieselcutter said:


> You can run anything on it. I know guys out west that'll run 5-6ft bars if necessary. I don't know why stihl says that. Past 24" or so skip tooth is good.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 1, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


>



I would be afraid to use that bar, a Cannon / Woodland Pro that size is over $ 600.00.

Tell me you have another saw ready (with a cheapo bar) to make that last cut at the hinge prior to the tree going over


----------



## logging22 (Feb 1, 2010)

He said on a Stihl. Thats a Husky. Same principle?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 1, 2010)

ticat928 said:


> I would be afraid to use that bar, a Cannon / Woodland Pro that size is over $ 600.00.
> 
> Tell me you have another saw ready (with a cheapo bar) to make that last cut at the hinge prior to the tree going over



It wasn't over $600; it was _only _$479 from bailey's. (dirt cheap huh?) That 394xp usually wears a 32" for tree cutting service. That bar is for milling. I'm working on a red oak log right now that is 53" wide (was wider but had to trim it down to make it fit mill) and 6' long.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 1, 2010)

logging22 said:


> He said on a Stihl. Thats a Husky. Same principle?



Yes, same principle. That's a Husky 394 which is pretty darn close to the same size as a 660.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 1, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yes, same principle. That's a Husky 394 which is pretty darn close to the same size as a 660.



Just having fun with it. Good looking saw.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 2, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yes, same principle. That's a Husky 394 which is pretty darn close to the same size as a 660.



They both make the same 7.1 HP

By the way I just bought a 42" Woodland Pro bar for $ 169.00 before they ran out also to be used for milling with 694

It will pay you back in the quality of the finish and cut when milling


----------

